
Aircraft concept shows a hypersonic vehicle for passengers - joering2
http://www.boeing.com/features/2018/06/hypersonic-concept-vehicle.page
======
notahacker
Never thought I'd see an article from the Daily Star (basically the UK
National Enquirer) on Hacker News [edit: link changed by mods]

Further links here explaining the theory behind the hypersonic engine and
hinting the main reason for Boeing producing this concept art (which doesn't
have any theoretical specs to back it up) is to draw a bit more attention to
its hypersonic military projects which might be a very early starting point
for the development of big hypersonic passenger aircraft, maybe, if the
economics ever look remotely sane.
[https://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/a21948533/boeing-](https://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/a21948533/boeing-)
[https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/boeing-unveils-
lo...](https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/boeing-unveils-long-term-
concept-for-hypersonic-airl-449749/hypersonic-passenger-plane-concept/)

~~~
_FKS_
The first article has wrong figures.

"the skin of the aircraft (probably made of titanium) gets as hot as 12,000
degrees F during flight because of air friction."

First, there's no material on earth that could sustain that kind of heat.
Titanium has a melting point at 3,000 degrees F. Tungsten about 6,000 degrees
F. Other composites, maybe a bit more. But nothing at 12,000 degrees F.

Second, the only plane that somehow had regular service at that kind of speeds
was the SR-71. It was indeed made of titanium. The front of the plane had to
sustain a temperature of over 600 degrees F, and it was only for short periods
of time. Nothing close to 12,000 degrees F and was already a feat.

Third, titanium is extremely hard to work with. Ask the SR-71 guys. Tools had
to be made especially to build that plane, for hundreds times more than
regular tools. They break down often and you need to replace them. Nothing to
sustain a production line.

------
fluxsauce
[http://www.boeing.com/features/2018/06/hypersonic-concept-
ve...](http://www.boeing.com/features/2018/06/hypersonic-concept-vehicle.page)

It's a concept that is 20-30 years off. Neat, but not real yet.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from [https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-
news/712276/boeing-hy...](https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-
news/712276/boeing-hypersonic-plane-concorde-airliner-new-york-london-
mach-5-plane-future), which is less... pleasant.

------
ravenstine
I've heard this sort of aircraft promised since I was in 3rd grade, and I'm
sure it was promised to my parents before I was born.

Who knows if we'll ever be flying anything like this to carry passengers. If
it was more profitable than flying what are essentially planes from the
1950's, someone would have already turned these triangular "hypersonic" planes
into a reality and made a fortune.

------
gleglegle
"20-30 years"

------
AdamGibbins
I can't find any reputable news source for this, the article doesn't even
mention a code name.

------
black_puppydog
video with sound on autoplay. a no-go for me.

